# AEE - Aura Energy



## feeding_the_fire (22 May 2006)

Anyone else put in for this IPO?

I see it's closed over subscribed - anyone have any thoughts on how it might perform?

Cheers!


----------



## Fab (22 May 2006)

If it has been oversubscribed it should perform well. At least at the beginning


----------



## jet-r (26 May 2006)

Its heavily oversubscribed...

hope we can see a similar performance as UTO and TOE


----------



## feeding_the_fire (29 May 2006)

Arrrgghh!!! Nothing in my trading account, and they list tomorrow. Looks like I missed out! Going about as well in IPOs as in my footy tipping!


----------



## noirua (21 July 2006)

AEE's MD, Dr Bob Beeson reports on the companies substantial increase in sandstone and calcrete uranium portfolio: http://www.brr.com.au/event/AEE/60029/12435


----------



## sydneysider (29 November 2006)

*Aura Energy AEE*

AEE drilling at Wondinong in WA on an old WMC U discovery. The target zone is 20 x 20 kms that contains an on surface U deposit about .5 - 1.5 meters thick. 31 holes drilled already, 45% contain more than 200 ppm (average of 31 holes is 355 ppm). SP is at 25 cents. Resume drilling next week at Wondinong on remaining 319 holes. The target tonnage is huge.

AEE have several hits already above 400-500-800 ppm and may find higher grade zones, multiple layers. Have U leases all over WA. All this is capitalized at $9 million of which $4.25 is cash. Why is it so???


----------



## sydneysider (11 December 2006)

*Re: Aura Energy AEE*



			
				sydneysider said:
			
		

> AEE drilling at Wondinong in WA on an old WMC U discovery. The target zone is 20 x 20 kms that contains an on surface U deposit about .5 - 1.5 meters thick. 31 holes drilled already, 45% contain more than 200 ppm (average of 31 holes is 355 ppm). SP is at 25 cents. Resume drilling next week at Wondinong on remaining 319 holes. The target tonnage is huge.
> 
> AEE have several hits already above 400-500-800 ppm and may find higher grade zones, multiple layers. Have U leases all over WA. All this is capitalized at $9 million of which $4.25 is cash. Why is it so???




Uranium drilling resumed last week. The target is very large and thin with holes testing a target horizon of 50,000,000 tonnes of calcrete like material running a meter deep and within inches to several feet from surface. Most holes will only be 5 meters deep but certain holes will probe deeper. IF this tonnage contains sufficient uranium at economic grades then AEE will run very hard.


----------



## elizo (11 December 2006)

What target price do you foresee for Aura Energy for the next 3 months?


----------



## sydneysider (19 December 2006)

elizo said:
			
		

> What target price do you foresee for Aura Energy for the next 3 months?




AEE announced a JV on their Gunbarrel Project with Canadian based Mega Uranium. This project is in the immediate vicinity of a 50,000 t u deposit. This is major news for this minnow. They also make reference to their massive Gondining U Project where they have done about a months worth of drilling in two phases. Their comments sound very optimistic on this project. At 27 cents they are being given away. They have about 30 U projects and have about $4.5 million in cash plus about $3 million committed to the JV. Currently they are worth about $7 million. IMHO they are probably worth a triple on this or around $1.00 a share. Please do your own research and seek independent advice. I would imagine if the price stays this low Mega can buy them outright.


----------



## bigt (19 December 2006)

Are all these projects in WA? Serious opposition to mining with current premier...may be holding sp back.


----------



## sydneysider (19 December 2006)

bigt said:
			
		

> Are all these projects in WA? Serious opposition to mining with current premier...may be holding sp back.




WA has lots of low cost calcrete U deposits and a lot of companies are drilling and defining resources. Mega Uranium took out Redport and they are now doing a JV with AEE. AEE is so cheap that at current prices they could buy it for around +$7 million and get about 30 U projects and around $5 million in cash.


----------



## gresim25 (21 December 2006)

breakout of AEE.... if it closes above previous high of 30.5 than we have a lot of blue skies...


cheers


----------



## sydneysider (21 December 2006)

gresim25 said:
			
		

> breakout of AEE.... if it closes above previous high of 30.5 than we have a lot of blue skies...
> 
> 
> cheers




IMHO folks in North America saw the Mega Uranium Press Release on the JV with Aura and are backing Mega's good judgement. Based on valuations of Canadian U stocks AEE could easily reach $1.00 ($25.5 million market cap) without undue stress. 

To get an idea of where this can go. Forsys (Canada) has 48mt of ore at Valencia in Namibia at a grade of 200ppm (very low grade) amongst some other assets and is valued at 60 million shares x C$4.40 = C$264,000,000.  The project is very advanced. Mega has Gondining in WA which is a similar type of deal that contains about 50 million tonnes of calcrete that has low grade U distrinuted throughout and has just had 350 holes completed. Nova (NEL ) a neighbor of Aura also has an advanced type of very similar project and with 19,500,00 issued shares is at $2.50 with a valuation of $48,750,000.


----------



## Sean K (21 December 2006)

Great breakout. Should have seen that coming!


----------



## sydneysider (21 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Great breakout. Should have seen that coming!




AEE has very professional management AND the very tight float of 25.5 m shares are very closely held. Their are an additional 17,992,000 recently issued oppies and they have gone from 11 cents to 15 cents with a seller of a few thousand at 24.5 cents. on a turnover of a few shares. Someone must be very confident here. 

IMHO the JV with Mega will help send this one much, much higher just like Nova went a few months ago.


----------



## ALFguy (22 December 2006)

Kennas, did you jump on?

Chart still looks good and few sellers.


----------



## greggy (22 December 2006)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Kennas, did you jump on?
> 
> Chart still looks good and few sellers.



With the Mega Uranium JV, this stock is looking more interesting by the minute.
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (22 December 2006)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Kennas, did you jump on?
> 
> Chart still looks good and few sellers.



No, I've been losing money elsewhere unfortunately.    There's just too many stocks on the ASX. Wish they'd limit it to, like, 50 or so! 

Had a good start to the day. 

To be honest, if had have been following this more closely I think the potential and actual breakout for this was at about $0.27ish about 4 days ago. 

Harry hindsight is a wonderful thing.....


----------



## dubiousinfo (22 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> No, I've been losing money elsewhere unfortunately.    There's just too many stocks on the ASX. Wish they'd limit it to, like, 50 or so! .....





No problem. Just give me a list of the companies you want to dump and I'll go talk to the ASX today.


----------



## sydneysider (22 December 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> With the Mega Uranium JV, this stock is looking more interesting by the minute.
> DYOR




Hit 38, does not want to lie down. Volumes screaming.


----------



## greggy (22 December 2006)

sydneysider said:
			
		

> Hit 38, does not want to lie down. Volumes screaming.



Its breakout will perhaps continue for a while.  Looking good.
DYOR


----------



## mick2006 (28 December 2006)

Looks like now the drilling has been completed on the Wondinong Uranium Project that the punters have been slowly buying this one up, the assays have been prepared and sent to the labs so over the next couple of weeks we should have an announcement regarding the results.  With some of the other Uranium stocks having stellar runs recently this one with over 300 drill results to report on could also have a huge run.

Only 25 million shares and 18 million options available so don't miss out.


----------



## mick2006 (28 December 2006)

With the joint venture with Mega Uranium of Canada which recently bought Redport would it be logical to think that AEE would be a future target for Mega Uranium given AEE's large land holding and proximity to several huge Uranium resources.

Also the change in Labour Leadership seems to have softened the stance on the no new uranium mines issue, which if changed could lead to a huge jump in uranium explorer share prices.

Anyone out there holding AEE and have any views?
As I am considering jumping on the uranium bandwagon


----------



## watsonc (28 December 2006)

If you mentioned this a month ago I would have been all in! I think the price is a bit high now. Oh well.


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

watsonc said:
			
		

> If you mentioned this a month ago I would have been all in! I think the price is a bit high now. Oh well.



every stock has its price.
DYOR


----------



## mick2006 (28 December 2006)

Just doing a bit of research on a few different uranium stocks and was comparing the difference between AEE and NEL, it seems AEE is about a year behind NEL in terms of a JORC calculated resource, although AEE has the largest land holding in some of the biggest uranium formations in Australia.  With a share price of $2.75 for NEL and  $0.415 for AEE it shows with a bit more drilling and a  JORC calculated resource how far AEE share price has to run, don't forget the JR with Mega Uranium.

Any thoughts guys on the difference between NEL and AEE?


----------



## mick2006 (29 December 2006)

nice steady rise again today, with less than 100,000 left on the sell side we might see further gains today.  What do you guys think, will it be long before it has a major run like UNX, URA etc.?


----------



## nizar (29 December 2006)

About time this one had a run.
It flopped as a float, at a time expectations were HUGE shortly after Toro.


----------



## greggy (29 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> About time this one had a run.
> It flopped as a float, at a time expectations were HUGE shortly after Toro.



This stock has tremendous potential.  I haven't bought as yet.  The Mega Uranium JV looks exciting indeed.  If there are good results I predict that AEE will be taken over within a year.
DYOR


----------



## mick2006 (29 December 2006)

seems that not many people on the ASX realise that AEE is one of the largest Uranium exploration land holders currently listed on the ASX.

It has been quietly crawling upwards with none of the speed of some of the other explorers, but just wait for the latest drill results to be released and the some of the un-informed will sit up and take notice.

It seems to me that people are not buying the quality uranium explorers, rather just any company that has uranium in its name. Just Crazy.....

I wonder what the price of AEE shares would be if the changed their name to Aura Uranium, any thoughts guys?


----------



## sydneysider (29 December 2006)

mick2006 said:
			
		

> seems that not many people on the ASX realise that AEE is one of the largest Uranium exploration land holders currently listed on the ASX.
> 
> It has been quietly crawling upwards with none of the speed of some of the other explorers, but just wait for the latest drill results to be released and the some of the un-informed will sit up and take notice.
> 
> ...




At this mornings hi of 44 cents AEE is worth a miniscule $11,000,000. IMHO it may keep running.


----------



## mick2006 (1 January 2007)

Looks like the Howard government will do anything in its power to kickstart the Australian Nuclear Power industry, will this increased awareness it should favour the Australian based Uranium Explorers that have been discounted because of the Labour no new mine policies.

The following companies may benefit the most

AEE,NEL,MTN,AGS,PNN,SMM,DYL,PDN

Anyone have any other Australian uranium explorers?



> Nuclear power 'cheaper than coal'
> By Samantha Maiden
> January 01, 2007 12:48am
> 
> ...


----------



## saltyjones (1 January 2007)

VMS will be on everyones radar in a couple of months. very prospective uranium tenements (besides other highly prospective tenements) at maitland channel. also, soon to start drilling at churchill dam in the gawler craton. creditsuisse has bought  something like 7 - 8%  of the co. on market in the past couple of months too.


----------



## mick2006 (2 January 2007)

Up 34% in early morning trade, I guess people are finally starting to realise the potential of this one.  Has a large landholding in WA, considered to be as good as that of Nova Energy (NEL) which has a share price north of $3, at 59c AEE is a dead set cheap, alot of exploration news due in the next couple of months which could put a real rocket under the share price.


----------



## Caliente (2 January 2007)

Hi mick, I agree this is an absolute star! However, this one has now appreciated significantly. 

How are the landholdings relative to NEL?


----------



## greggy (2 January 2007)

Caliente said:
			
		

> Hi mick, I agree this is an absolute star! However, this one has now appreciated significantly.
> 
> How are the landholdings relative to NEL?



This one has done well since the Mega Uranium JV ann.  As stated earlier, I wouldn't be surpirsed if this one gets taken over down the track.
DYOR


----------



## mick2006 (2 January 2007)

Hi Caliente,

If you have a look at a presentation on the AEE website it details the landholdings that they have aquired during the time they have been a public company, all the landholdings are within major Uranium zones and many of exploration areas are close to major Uranium deposits held by the likes of BHP, NEL, Mega Uranium of Canada.

I also remember reading an article in the Australian about how they had one of the best exploration teams of any junior Uranium company which can't be a bad thing, if you google Aura Energy you should be able to find the article.

Last time I checked the buy to sell ratio was around 14:1, so not much stock to be had, not sure but it seems to be a tightly held stock.

Like I said in a previous post it seems to be about 6-12 months behind Nova Energy and Energy Metals, we know they have found uranium it is just up to them to produce a JORC resource and when they do we all saw how far the other two ran, so there could still be plenty of upside from here.

Remember DYOR


----------



## greggy (2 January 2007)

What a rise for AEE. Currently 65c, up over 20c for the day.
Nearly bought, but watching closely.
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 January 2007)

Caliente said:
			
		

> Hi mick, I agree this is an absolute star! However, this one has now appreciated significantly.
> 
> How are the landholdings relative to NEL?




Off topic but its actually *NRU's* tennement at Lake Way that feeds into NEL's Lake Way and Centipede Deposits,

NEL has nearly doubled in the last 2 weeks, NRU hasn't moved that much

Back on AEE nice pick guys, those opies were gold to whoever grabbed em at 10c, 40c now = 400% return  I LIKE IT ALOT, HIGH FIVE!


----------



## greggy (2 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Off topic but its actually *NRU's* tennement at Lake Way that feeds into NEL's Lake Way and Centipede Deposits,
> 
> NEL has nearly doubled in the last 2 weeks, NRU hasn't moved that much
> 
> Back on AEE nice pick guys, those opies were gold to whoever grabbed em at 10c, 40c now = 400% return  I LIKE IT ALOT, HIGH FIVE!



Off topic, Yes, but useful info yet again Young Trader. Thanks mate.
DYOR


----------



## mick2006 (2 January 2007)

Looks like it has taken a bit of a lunch time break off highs for the day although it has recently started moving up again.  It may be a bit overbought today but the fact remains they are shortly going to release drill results on a 300+ hole drilling program in a known area of Uranium Deposits where they contain an area of 20 square km.  It may settle down around this level but not many are willing to sell and upon any sniff of the drill results will send the stock higher again.

Remember DYOR


----------



## greggy (2 January 2007)

mick2006 said:
			
		

> Looks like it has taken a bit of a lunch time break off highs for the day although it has recently started moving up again.  It may be a bit overbought today but the fact remains they are shortly going to release drill results on a 300+ hole drilling program in a known area of Uranium Deposits where they contain an area of 20 square km.  It may settle down around this level but not many are willing to sell and upon any sniff of the drill results will send the stock higher again.
> 
> Remember DYOR



Still a nice rise for one day.
DYOR


----------



## mick2006 (2 January 2007)

don't miss this one today as one of the big gainers today it will get some press overnight and when the punters read about it it will pop at the open tomorrow


----------



## michael_selway (2 January 2007)

mick2006 said:
			
		

> don't miss this one today as one of the big gainers today it will get some press overnight and when the punters read about it it will pop at the open tomorrow




thisoenhas jumped 50% today, amzaing

thx

MS


----------



## mick2006 (2 January 2007)

just having a look a bloomberg's aussie market report it states that Aura Energy has said it has completed drilling at Wondinong Uranium project and that it has commenced testing samples, so maybe an announcement is closer than we thought.  I thought that AEE may get a mention in the Australian Media overnight but bloomberg that is a bit of a surprise it might attract a few more investors tomorrow.


----------



## mick2006 (3 January 2007)

a bit of profit taking today, but if patient a good time to top up.  Nothing has changed since yesterday we are still awaiting results from a 300+ hole drilling program at Wondinong, an area that has already produced figures of uranium of up to 800ppm.
Also the joint venture with Mega Uranium will shortly commence field work so no shortage of news flow to keep the stock bubbling along.

Remember DYOR


----------



## greggy (3 January 2007)

mick2006 said:
			
		

> a bit of profit taking today, but if patient a good time to top up.  Nothing has changed since yesterday we are still awaiting results from a 300+ hole drilling program at Wondinong, an area that has already produced figures of uranium of up to 800ppm.
> Also the joint venture with Mega Uranium will shortly commence field work so no shortage of news flow to keep the stock bubbling along.
> 
> Remember DYOR



I'm not surprised AEE has fallen today after a tremendous rise yesterday.  I missed ouit on buying this one, but it will be interesting to see the Woondinong results.  Until a couple ofweeks ago this one was well and truly overlooked.
DYOR


----------



## jasoni (3 January 2007)

WHats everyones take on this for a long term? Say 1 year and +?


----------



## greggy (3 January 2007)

jasoni said:
			
		

> WHats everyones take on this for a long term? Say 1 year and +?



Hard to tell with so much volatility.  Its prospects look very interesting.
DYOR


----------



## mick2006 (3 January 2007)

seemed to bounce well off the 53-54c mark twice today, maybe that is the downside for the moment, hopefully it will consolidate and start to move higher as the drill results are released over the coming weeks

remember dyor


----------



## sydneysider (8 January 2007)

mick2006 said:
			
		

> seemed to bounce well off the 53-54c mark twice today, maybe that is the downside for the moment, hopefully it will consolidate and start to move higher as the drill results are released over the coming weeks
> 
> remember dyor




Hit a low of 45 cents (filling a gap), then turned and ran to 60 cents. looks very positive with very decent volumes running to the upside.


----------



## sydneysider (18 January 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> I'm not surprised AEE has fallen today after a tremendous rise yesterday.  I missed ouit on buying this one, but it will be interesting to see the Woondinong results.  Until a couple ofweeks ago this one was well and truly overlooked.
> DYOR




My broker tells me that AEE Uranium drill assays on Wondinong should be out in about the third week of February. That is (from memory) about 350 holes in total over an extremely large area. IMHO there is high potential for this drilling to lead to a JORC resource in the very near future. The area that was drilled out is about 9 square kms and the on surface U target is about one meter thick so the potential tonnage of the target is 22,500,000 tonnes of low grade BUT very easily extractable uranium. Guessing a grade and quantity of uranium at this stage is a little premature but I would assume that AEE are looking for +10-12,000,000 pounds or around 5,500 tonnes of U or more. This type of deposit could be fastracked into production very quickly as it is essentially a very shallow strip mine. At current prices of US$72 pound for U and assuming that the price gets above US$100 pound and at a mine rate of 2,000,000 pounds per year, annualized revenues would be US$200,000,000 / A$256,000,000. 

There is a reason why Mega Uranium has said very nice things about Aura and why it is involved in a JV. IMHO AEE is one of the better run U explorers, that has potential to get to a market cap of at least $50 million giving it a stock price of around $2.00 a share (currently 50 cents, oppies 30 cents). This assumes that Wondinong turns into a low grade strip mine (similar to its neigbor Nova) Additional finds on its multiple targets would be a plus. I would not be surprised to see Mega takeover AEE down the road. Good luck to all longs.


----------



## bigt (18 January 2007)

I like this one, the shallow U would (as had been said) make this a relatively easy extract..so bought in on the recent mid-forties low. Results should be out very soon, hopefully positive. I think I read in this forum they have over 40 U projects in total.


----------



## sydneysider (18 January 2007)

bigt said:
			
		

> I like this one, the shallow U would (as had been said) make this a relatively easy extract..so bought in on the recent mid-forties low. Results should be out very soon, hopefully positive. I think I read in this forum they have over 40 U projects in total.




AEE has run from 50 to 55.5 to-day. The oppies are extremely tightly held and are very well bid at 33 to ask at 39 cents. This may be the next major leg up on this IMHO undervalued U explorer.


----------



## sydneysider (19 January 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> With the Mega Uranium JV, this stock is looking more interesting by the minute.
> DYOR




Went in a straight line from 55 to 65 this morning. Oppies reached 46 +13 cents. Volume is approaching one million. The joys of a roaring Uranium bull market. IMHO the market is expecting good news and soon.


----------



## sydneysider (25 January 2007)

Mega Uranium JV with AEE is over 6 Gunbarrel tenements nearby Mulga Rocks and Ponton which host 50,000 tonnes of U (a very big number). These are 6 calcrete targets in very large paleochannels. Mega has committed $3,000,000 for a 50% interest (must spend half in the next 18 minths so lots of action here) and another $3,000,000 to add another 20%. The fact that Mega is prepared to spend this amount of money attests to the quality of the targets. AEE's Bob Beeson will run the program. Mega have said very nice things about AEE management and IMHO the AEE Mega relationship will grow. ZFX have also JV'd with Drake which is the same AEE management on worldwide elephant targets. 

AEE's JV at Gunbarrel gets underway shortly with airborne radiometrics. They are hunting in elephant country. Total number of U properties in WA is now around 40. AEE is a very underated, underfollowed stock but its technicals indicate that it could very quickly break out to much higher levels. at 57 cents valuation is $14.8 million which IMHO in this market is a severe undervaluation that will not hold (Wondinong U prospect alone could send AEE much higher).


----------



## Sanhedrin (25 January 2007)

Need we still keep firmly in the front of our minds that Western Australian Premier Dr Geoff Gallop is staunchly opposed to U mining still this is the stated policy of the WA Labour party.
Unless they have a major shift of policy in the April party confrence, AEE will not be able to mine any U in the WA.


----------



## sydneysider (25 January 2007)

Sanhedrin said:
			
		

> Need we still keep firmly in the front of our minds that Western Australian Premier Dr Geoff Gallop is staunchly opposed to U mining still this is the stated policy of the WA Labour party.
> Unless they have a major shift of policy in the April party confrence, AEE will not be able to mine any U in the WA.




This policy will change soon. Almost every nation on earth is now discussing ways to reduce Global warming. Last night President Bush spoke to the U.S. Congress and sounded like Al Gore on green house gas reduction. Remember that one pound of U replaces 50,000 pounds of coal and that the Australian Federal Government has the legal mechanism in hand to "open up" the WA uranium industry. The Federal Labor party will soon change its Federal policy also. 

Major exploration money is pouring into WA U projects.


----------



## bigt (26 January 2007)

Appears they are applying for tennements in Sweden...interesting...there is apparently some very good ground in scandanavian countries, prospective for U.

(If I read their last ann correctly).


----------



## Taurisk (26 January 2007)

Sanhedrin said:
			
		

> Need we still keep firmly in the front of our minds that Western Australian Premier Dr Geoff Gallop is staunchly opposed to U mining still this is the stated policy of the WA Labour party.
> Unless they have a major shift of policy in the April party confrence, AEE will not be able to mine any U in the WA.



Hi

Dr Gallop retired for health reasons over a year ago - the present Premier of Western Australia is Alan Carpenter, an ex journo, but also opposed to U Mining, a fairly tightlipped man, impossible to read.  Recently he was overseas and his deputy, Eric Ripper 'floated' a few ideas to the media, including a cautious statement about energy, i.e. Uranium, so there is hoping.  Maybe I read too much into Ripper's statements.  
Cheers

Taurisk


----------



## sydneysider (27 January 2007)

bigt said:
			
		

> Appears they are applying for tennements in Sweden...interesting...there is apparently some very good ground in scandanavian countries, prospective for U.
> 
> (If I read their last ann correctly).




I e-maile AEE, seems as if the above announcement relates to Drake who share common management. Somebody screwed up. The data in the cashflow statement does not match up with AEE so I assume it is DRK. I have heard that AEE is looking around Australia and overseas.


----------



## bigt (27 January 2007)

Thanks for clarifying that syd..have a good weekend.


----------



## sydneysider (1 February 2007)

AEE quarterly IMHO indicates that there is a strong possibility that Wondinong could be economically viable. Mega is involved with AEE. She is up 10% to-day and getting near an all time high. AEE sharecapital is very swmall and is very tightly held.


----------



## sydneysider (5 February 2007)

Just hit 78. AEE is flying.....U mania....


----------



## alankew (9 February 2007)

Ann out today states that high grade U found at Wondinong and that 94 holes have grades in excess of 200ppm>One drill jole has grades of 1348ppm.Havent read the rest yet but its on Comsec


----------



## Halba (9 February 2007)

looks terrible!!
0.5m hits? is this mob for real????? :


----------



## bigt (9 February 2007)

Well, another one out of my portfolio. Was waiting for the results to sell, now I'm out for the time being. I think this will fall some more, now that the results are formal, and not particularly great.


----------



## sydneysider (9 February 2007)

bigt said:
			
		

> Well, another one out of my portfolio. Was waiting for the results to sell, now I'm out for the time being. I think this will fall some more, now that the results are formal, and not particularly great.[/QUOTE
> 
> Now that AEE has reported the scintilometer tests on its recent drill program I have done a very basic "back of envelope" assessment on this mornings report. About 2 x 3 kms of the U zone carries around half a pound of u to the ton over a width of .75 meters and this can be extracted by digging an open pit about 3-5 meters deep over this area. Extrapolating these numbers into pounds of U we get roughly 8-10 million pounds of U worth about A$50 ton or an equivalent gold grade of around 1.75 grams per tonne. In dollar terms this equates to gross revenues of around A$800 million to one billion dollars over the life of the project. To dig the stuff up all u need is simple tractors and dump trucks that u might find around any good nursery and soil supply center. So development and production costs will be very low as the U is contained in relatively very soft material (deposited on the bed of an ancient lake and river mouth). There is a secondary zone that is about the same tonnage but rough grade is about one quarter of a pound and there are a number of higher value zones that run outside the area drilled.
> 
> Another interesting little factoid is that in the first round of drilling the scintilometer readings were much lower than the final lab assays. See hole WAC27 which gave a probe reading of .8m @ 371 ppm and the lab assay at 1 meter of 528 ppm which is rougly a 50% higher reading. IMHO this stock has plenty of legs and the uninformed are selling. Mega U might just get another gift handed to them if they keep selling.


----------



## bigt (9 February 2007)

I wouldn't say the uninformed were selling, I agree there is still great potential here, though my plan was to sell on results, and I stuck to it.


The fact that all you need are a couple of earth movers and dump trucks and you have your operation, is probably one of the reasons why mega bought in.

Still very much on the radar, though I really need to..stick..to...my...plan   

Lost too much recently NOT sticking to it.


----------



## sydneysider (10 February 2007)

AEE's market action yesterday is fairly typical of a fast flying u stock in a bull market. The stock has been bid up from 25 cents to 79 cents on volumes of several hundred thousand per day and it really needed to let off steam with some decent multi-million shares trade days to let the bulls take some well earned profits. The oppies have been even more tightly traded and still only managed to trade around 750,000 yesterday. IMHO this one is very tightly held and its JV with Mega Uranium is telling u that it is headed much higher. At 60 cents market cap is a paltry $15,600,000. The fact that Mega has arrived also brings a lot of foreign attention with deep pockets. Yesterday was a gift to them and a small opening to grab a few shares. 

My contacts around the market place are telling me that AEE management are very savy and well connected especially to companies such as Mega U and Zinifex. Do not be surprised to see AEE expand out of WA (which currently is a small negative) into other states and overseas. Mega has a penchant for grabbing up Aussie U stocks with resources and this one is certainly heading that way. 

Yesterday's announcement was a rather technical document and it analysed the gamma probes that were done on each recently drilled hole. These are NOT the final assays from the lab. AEE has already pointed out that lab assays can run up to 50% higher than gamma probes when counting width and U grade. This one should get very interesting in the coming days and weeks.


----------



## alankew (13 March 2007)

Ann out heres the link  http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070313/pdf/00702176.pdf
Market seems to like it atm


----------



## alphman (18 May 2007)

Found an interesting article/transcript on the Gunbarrel Basin, which AEE announced today that they will commence airborne surveys on this weekend.

http://parliament.wa.gov.au/hansard...48256ff200246c12?OpenDocument&Date=2005-04-26

(search for "gunbarrel" - its about two-thirds of the way down the page)

There's mention of Gunbarrel Basin containing "the only known commercially significant resource of scandium in the world"...

..."Scandium is one of the rarest, most expensive but most keenly sought industrial commodities in the world today."...

..."The most dramatic international effect that this major scandium supply will have is to generate the first major advancement in the aircraft manufacturing industry for more than 60 years: that being the shift from a riveted structure to a welded structure. Scandium alloys that are both weldable and strong enough for use for aerospace applications have been developed and tested by groups like the National Aeronautics and Space Administration."...

-----
Furthermore, it appears that Scandium is a by-product of mining Uranium and can be extracted from uranium mill tailings (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scandium).  Too easy!

Summary:
If these guys can find Scandium as well as Uranium at their Gunbarrel Basin tenements, this would be an absolute humdinger of a project!  Of course, however, we would need to see a significant shift in the WA State Government's Uranium policy for any of this to be economical.  Only time will tell....

(views welcome)


----------



## alphman (27 June 2007)

I've mapped out Aura's latest applications in Sweden (red outline) relative to existing licenses which are all held by Continental Precious Minerals Inc (TSX:CZQ).  I hope I got it right as it's a bit of a jigsaw puzzle really... 

The nearby "Viken" tenement is of significant interest as CZQ have recently announced inferred resources of 76mlb U3O8, 150mlb Ni, 1.26blb V2O5, 165mlb MoO3 from 7 DD holes which cover only 5% of the total area.

http://www.cpminerals.com/pdf/2007-..._Contained_in_MMS_Viken_License_in_Sweden.pdf

I noticed the sp push above $0.50 before the company went into trading halt back on the 18th only to dive back to low 40's off the back of the announcement!    Profit takers?  Bad announcement?

The announcement was for "submitting" applications so I guess it is still early to make a call, but approvals for exploration permits are given on a first-come-first-served basis to applicants who have intentions to conduct appropriate exploration work...

Whether or not they are contending with other applicants is one thing, but these guys are definitely explorers, so I can only see positive things to come.

IMO, Aura is doing all the right things but I'm a little confused as to why they haven't appreciated much in value??  Does anyone have any thoughts on their latest announcement or the company in general?


----------



## alankew (27 August 2007)

Might be worth putting this back on evryones radar.Last couple of announcements have been positive but previous ann relating to Swedish interests came out during recent market turbulance.Presumably this would have pushed things higher if it came out at a more positive time as they have a ready made market on their doorstep.Todays ann has had a positive effect,perhaps the grades could have been higher but the strike length is pretty impressive.Interesting to note that the decline in the price of U has seen an increase in the SP of a lot of U explorers(or perhaps they had fallen so far that this was to be expected)


----------



## alankew (7 September 2007)

Another positive announcement this time for its project in WA-could be why the market is unmoved and also negative sentiment towards U but IMO its only a matter of time before U plays start moving again


----------



## alphman (11 September 2007)

There's a couple of recent research reports on their website which is worth a read.  Not sure if these have already been posted in this thread, but here they are anyway.

Taylor Collison Ltd: http://www.auraenergy.com.au/downlo...Ltd - AEE Research Report - July07 Hi Res.pdf

Far East Captial Ltd: http://www.auraenergy.com.au/downlo...apital Ltd - AEE Research Report - June07.pdf


----------



## alphman (27 September 2007)

More positive news from the guys at Aura Energy (AEE) today.

Shares on Issue: 35,641,500
Last sale: $0.26
Market Cap: $9,266,790


----------



## alankew (1 November 2007)

Tjis one has been much unloved for months now,lots of positive anns during market turbulance and still positive anns coming out plus seems to be interest in U stocks again,chart looks positive,any tech guys tell me if there is a bollinger squeeze happening atm.Thanks


----------



## karundus (13 May 2008)

How is this company going, any updates as to what you think the share price of this company can potentially be worth in a years time or more?


----------



## elizo (6 January 2009)

It seems that something is happening at Aura Energy. Anybody can provide some information?How are they doing in Sweden? and in Australia?


----------



## ectoplasm (8 January 2010)

elizo said:


> It seems that something is happening at Aura Energy. Anybody can provide some information?How are they doing in Sweden? and in Australia?





seasprite has just posted a breakout allert for AEE. I do not like trading low liquidity stock (as if it turns against one then it is hard to exit), but the chart below has good prospects IMO.

Anyone know anything about its business fundamentals?

Daily chart:


----------



## happytown (8 July 2010)

AEE
shares 83,232,659
options 10,550,000
total 93,782,659
sp .145
mc $13.598M (fully diluted)

cash at end of Mar qtr $2.796M
(est cash outflow Jun qtr $1.275M)
nil debt/financing

EV $10.802M


major shareholders:

UBS Nominees 9.5%
GCM Resources Plc 9.5%
board % management 4.5%
Drake Resources Ltd 4.3%
​
projects

SWEDISH PROJECTS

Storsjon Uranium-Molybdenum-Vanadium Project (Sweden, 100%, Marby and Haggen licenses)

next door to Continental Precious Metals Inc Viken Project 1.05Blbs U308 grading 0.017% (170ppm) NI 43-101 compliant inferred resource estimate (*second largest published compliant U308 deposit in world after Olympic Dam*) - according to AEE preso

expl target at Storjson 0.8-1.2Blbs U308 similar grade to Viken, ie 170ppm U308

initial expl target Storjson 200-400Mlbs grading approx 170ppm U308 (jorc resource estimate *due end of July 2010*)

2010 25 hole diamond core maiden jorc resource drilling program completed in April (covering only 5% of Storjson permit area), results incl:

45.99m @ 219ppm U308, 446ppm (0.0446%) Mo, 3,172ppm (0.3172%) V2O5, 398ppm Ni, 382ppm Zn from 188m [incl 40m @ 228ppm U308]
15.9m @ 211ppm U308, 425ppm Mo, 2,776ppm V2O5 from 156m
16.11m @ 210ppm U308, 420ppm Mo, 3,707ppm V2O5, 426ppm Ni, 518ppm Zn from 56m [incl 14.93m @ 219ppm U308]
14.98m @ 204ppm U308, 469ppm Mo, 3,069ppm V2O5, 392ppm Ni, 480ppm Zn from 101.31m [incl 14.29m @ 206ppm U308]
5.95m @ 193ppm U308, 407ppm Mo, 3,849ppm V2O5, 440ppm Ni from 57.2m
7.78m @ 191ppm U308, 404ppm Mo, 3,535ppm V2O5, 397ppm Ni, 492ppm Zn from 10.87m
62.23m @ 188ppm U308, 376ppm Mo, 2,933ppm V2O5, 341ppm Ni, 428ppm Zn from 115.1m [incl 24m @ 217ppm U308, 14m @ 193ppm U308]
84.7m @ 187ppm U308, 386ppm Mo, 3,547ppm V2O5, 389ppm Ni, 511ppm Zn from 11.3m [incl 44m @ 203ppm U308]
115.37m @ 185ppm U308, 364ppm Mo, 3,681ppm V2O5, 380ppm Ni, 422ppm Zn from 72.63m [incl 26m @ 222ppm U308, 14m @ 205ppm U308, 12m @ 205ppm U308]
51.13m @ 185ppm U308, 383ppm Mo, 3,167ppm V2O5, 361ppm Ni, 383ppm Zn from 132.87m [incl 8m @ 231ppm U308, 18m @ 203ppm U308]
19.34m @ 184ppm U308, 384ppm Mo, 3,088ppm V2O5, 376ppm Ni, 452ppm Zn from 102.76m
15.3m @ 184ppm U308, 396ppm Mo, 3,052ppm V2O5, 362ppm Ni, 499ppm Zn from 205.42m
56.66m @ 182ppm U308, 371ppm Mo, 3,620ppm V2O5, 331ppm Ni, 424ppm Zn from 124m [incl 20.7m @ 225ppm U308]
82.39m @ 181ppm U308, 358ppm Mo, 2,951ppm V2O5, 335ppm Ni, 460ppm Zn from 62.72m [incl 34m @ 225ppm U308]
100.0m @ 178ppm U308, 350ppm Mo, 2,792ppm V2O5 from 52m [incl 28m @ 217ppm U308, 8m @ 215ppm U308]
55.43m @ 176ppm U308, 383ppm Mo, 3,239ppm V2O5, 358ppm Ni, 527ppm Zn from 119.09m [incl 36m @ 193ppm U308]
43.65m @ 176ppm U308, 330ppm Mo, 2,528ppm V2O5, 314ppm Ni, 388ppm Zn from 120.5m [incl 19.5m @ 187ppm U308, 10m @ 183ppm U308]
178.0m @ 175ppm U308, 361ppm Mo, 3,374ppm V2O5, 368ppm Ni, 521ppm Zn from 18m [incl 8m @ 238ppm U308, 28m @ 212ppm U308, 24m @ 203ppm U308, 14m 193ppm U308]
49.59m @ 173ppm U308, 342ppm Mo, 2,872ppm V2O5, 336ppm Ni, 513ppm Zn from 120.5m [incl 9.5m @ 227ppm U308, 8m @ 208ppm U308]
72.37m @ 172ppm U308, 361ppm Mo, 3,282ppm V2O5, 382ppm Ni from 80.83m [incl 18m @ 214ppm U308]
191.85m @ 171ppm U308, 326ppm Mo, 2,791ppm V2O5, 335ppm Ni from 52.15m [incl 22m @ 202ppm U308]
104.4m @ 169ppm U308, 352ppm Mo, 3,111ppm V2O5 from 7.3m [incl 7m @ 202ppm U308]
9.41m @ 169ppm U308, 366ppm Mo, 3,111ppm V2O5 from 114.07m
109.0m @ 168ppm U308, 326ppm Mo, 3,216ppm V2O5 from 36m
28.41m @ 168ppm U308, 318ppm Mo, 2,227ppm V2O5, 297ppm Ni, 498ppm Zn from 142.09m [incl 7.91m @ 199ppm U308]
60.42m @ 167ppm U308, 340ppm Mo, 2,604ppm V2O5, 318ppm Ni, 433ppm Zn from 140.78m [incl 27.2m @ 218ppm U308]
27.24m @ 167ppm U308, 348ppm Mo, 3,142ppm V2O5, 338ppm Ni, 458ppm Zn from 136.46m [incl 10.75m @ 195ppm U308]
105.57m @ 160ppm U308, 319ppm Mo, 2,969ppm V2O5, 320ppm Ni, 501ppm Zn from 98.89m [incl 12m @ 212ppm U308, 12m @ 189ppm U308]
30.51m @ 158ppm U308, 336ppm Mo, 2,595ppm V2O5, 319ppm Ni, 491ppm Zn from 143.49m
86.96m @ 157ppm U308, 277ppm Mo, 2,558ppm V2O5, 317ppm Ni, 390ppm Zn from 87.74m [incl 8m @ 204ppm U308, 6m @ 203ppm U308, 4.26m @ 195ppm U308]
22.15m @ 156ppm U308, 278ppm Mo, 1,576ppm V2O5, 251ppm Ni, 357ppm Zn from 187.2m
66.34m @ 155ppm U308, 296ppm Mo, 2,085ppm V2O5, 287ppm Ni, 397ppm Zn from 124m [incl 10m @ 189ppm U308]
36.1m @ 152ppm U308, 290ppm Mo, 1,977ppm V2O5, 273ppm Ni, 524ppm Zn from 131.9m
70.35m @ 150ppm U308, 280ppm Mo, 1,987ppm V2O5, 263ppm Ni, 490ppm Zn from 121.2m [incl 10m @ 199ppm U308]
13.93m @ 150ppm U308, 285ppm Mo, 1,495ppm V2O5 from 183.1m

conventional acid leaching testwork carried out by ANSTO on samples from 1 drillhole achieved recoveries of 91-93% U308 in the Alum shale, the majority removed in less than 12 hours

bioleach testing underway with Parker Centre at CSIRO in WA, results expected H2 2010

benefits of sweden - 26.3% tax, negligible royalties, parlt recently voted to replace swedish nuclear reactors (50% nuclear)

comparable ASX-listed similarly graded (ie around 170ppm U308) jorc resource deposits incl ACB and MEY:

ACB Letlhakane Project (Africa, ACB 100%) 463Mt @ 154ppm U308 for 157.8Mlbs U308, using 100ppm U308 cut-off [143Mt @ 159ppm U308 for 50Mlbs U308 indicated; 320Mt @ 152ppm U308 for 107.6Mlbs U308 inferred] - *current mc @ .30 $51.43M*

MEY Marenica Project (Africa, MEY 80%) 222.6Mt @ 170ppm U308 for 85Mlbs U308, using 80ppm U308 cut-off [30.6Mt @ 175ppm U308 for 12Mlbs U308 indicated; 196Mt @ 169ppm U308 for 73Mlbs U308 inferred] - *current mc @ 0.086 $45.847M*

AEE Storjson Project (Sweden, AEE 100%) ?t @ 170ppm U308 for 200-400Mlbs U308 (anticipated by end of July [target overall 800-1,200Mlbs U308 @ 170ppm U308]) - *current mc @ .145 $13.598M*

ACB and MEY resource indicated and inferred, AEE will be inferred only

Virka Uranium Project (Sweden, 100%)

1980s (20 holes drilled by swedish geological survey) drilling results incl:

17m @ 707ppm U308 [incl 9m @ 1,087ppm U308]
1.5m @ 448ppm U308
19.5m @ 442ppm U308
9m @ 396ppm U308 [incl 3m @ 855ppm U308]
12m @ 380ppm U308 [incl 2.5m @ 1,344ppm U308]
8.5m @ 375ppm U308
5m @ 346ppm U308
4m @ 339ppm U308
24m @ 231ppm U308 [incl 3.5m @ 1,066ppm U308] 
10m @ 208ppm U308

Kallsedet Uranium Project (Sweden, 100%)

drilling program in early stages of planning


----------



## happytown (8 July 2010)

cont'd/

AFRICAN PROJECTS

Reguibat Uranium Project (Mauritania, Africa, 54-100%)

6 permit areas, 3 in jv (AEE 54-56%) with GCM Resources Plc

expl target 40-60Mlbs U308 grading 300-450ppm U308

late 2009/early 2010 392 hole for 2,146m shallow aircore drilling program at GCM jv permits (Oued el Foule Est, Ain Sder, Oum Ferkik), results incl (46% of holes above 100ppm U308)

2m @ 2,444ppm U308 from surface
1m @ 2,264ppm U308 from surface
2m @ 2,049ppm U308 from surface
1m @ 1,527ppm U308 from surface
4m @ 1,435ppm U308 from surface
4m @ 1,345ppm U308 from 1m
1m @ 1,315ppm U308 from surface
2m @ 1,141ppm U308 from 1m
4m @ 1,098ppm U308 from surface
1m @ 987ppm U308 from 1m
3m @ 896ppm U308 from 1m
3m @ 864ppm U308 from surface
3m @ 820ppm U308 from 1m
5m @ 737ppm U308 from surface
1m @ 700ppm U308 from 3m
3m @ 615ppm U308 from surface
4m @ 600ppm U308 from surface
3m @ 596ppm U308 from 1m
2m @ 592ppm U308 from 1m
4m @ 570ppm U308 from surface
5m @ 567ppm U308 from 1m
3m @ 550ppm U308 from surface
2m @ 501ppm U308 from surface
3m @ 492ppm U308 from surface
3m @ 490ppm U308 from 1m
3m @ 488ppm U308 from 1m
3m @ 469ppm U308 from 1m
3m @ 467ppm U308 from surface
3m @ 456ppm U308 from surface
3m @ 443ppm U308 from 1m
6m @ 421ppm U308 from surface
3m @ 394ppm U308 from surface
3m @ 388ppm U308 from 1m
3m @ 379ppm U308 from 1m
2m @ 374ppm U308 from 1m
3m @ 368ppm U308 from surface
3m @ 363ppm U308 from surface
3m @ 358ppm U308 from 1m
1m @ 355ppm U308 from 1m
4m @ 347ppm U308 from surface
4m @ 341ppm U308 from surface
3m @ 341ppm U308 from surface
2m @ 341ppm U308 from 2m
2m @ 340ppm U308 from surface
1m @ 336ppm U308 from 2m
4m @ 330ppm U308 from surface
1m 2 322ppm U308 from surface
4m @ 321ppm U308 from surface
2m @ 321ppm U308 from 1m
1m @ 315ppm U308 from 2m
4m @ 314ppm U308 from surface
2m @ 311ppm U308 from surface
1m @ 311ppm U308 from surface
3m @ 307ppm U308 from 1m
1m @ 302ppm U308 from surface
2m @ 301ppm U308 from 1m

drilling program anticipated to commence Q3 2010 leading to jorc resource estimate early 2011

Ghazal jv Uranium Project (Mauritania, Africa, AEE up to 70%, EZE 30%)

comprising Agouyme and Bir Moghrein permits in the Reguibat Craton

Mar 2010 shallow (to 1.1m depth) trench sampling at Agouyme (over 700 x 400m area), 29 of 32 trench sites contained visible U308 mineralisation, of 34 samples 79% above 100ppm U308, av grade 550ppm U308, max grade 2,060ppm U308, trench sampling only covered small portion of radiometric anomaly at Agouyme (approx 70km NW of FTEs bir en nar U308 project - FTE recent driil results incl 3m @ 1,540ppm U308 from 43m [1m @ 2,054ppm U308], 24m @ 1,116ppm U308 from 62m [10m @ 2,545ppm U308], 7m @ 1,058ppm U308 from 79m [2m @ 2,544ppm U308], 11m @ 803ppm U308 from 89m [1m @ 3,545ppm U308], 14m @ 511ppm U308 from 42m [1m @ 3,035ppm U308], 17m @ 504ppm U308 from 104m [7m @ 1,116ppm U308])

trench sampling also undertaken at Bir Moghrein, grades up to 350ppm U308, not able to penetrate deep enough (only shalow trenching) to reach bedrock easily reached at Agouyme

drilling program to be undertaken to test extent of mineralisation at both permits H2 2010

Fai Est Uranium Project (Mauritania, Africa, 47%?)

shallow pit sampling of ferruginous gravel regions up to 60kms2 demonstrate relatively consistent grade approx 140ppm U308 - potential for large-tonnage, low-cost mining operation

Tim Mersoi Basin Uranium Project (Niger, Africa, 50%, Ebadargene 1-3)

WA PROJECTS

Wondinong Project (WA, 100%)

jorc inferred resource estimate, 22.6Mt @ 140ppm U308 for 7,000,000lbs U308, using 100ppm U308 cut-off

72 hole step out drilling program to test for extensions to known mineralised resource planned for H2 2010

Porcupine Well Uranium Project (WA, 100%)

recent 6 shallow hole auger drilling program results up to 233ppm U308 @ 1-2m depth, all hoes ended in U308 mineralisation - between TOEs Lake Way/Centipede (30kms NW) deposit 23.9Mlbs U308 @ over 500ppm U308 and Megas Lake Maitland (30kms SE) deposit 23.7Mlbs U308

50 hole aircore drilling program to depth of 20m to follow up on auger drilling undertaken during Jun qtr, awaiting assay results

Gunbarrel Uranium Project (WA, 100%)


----------



## happytown (21 July 2010)

initail jorc resource at storsjon announced

810Mt @ 162ppm U308 for 291Mlbs U308 using 100ppm U308 cutoff

7th largest U308 resource in world (based on Mlbs) current mc $11.7M

also 325ppm Mo (583Mlbs Mo), 2,616ppm V (4.693Blbs V), 318ppm Ni (570Mlbs Ni), 448ppm Zn (804Mlbs Zn)

grades are comparable to acb - 463Mt @ 154ppm U308 for 157.8Mlbs U308 (current mc $54.8M) and mey  - 222.6Mt @ 170ppm U308 for 85Mlbs U308 (current mc $49.58M)


----------



## happytown (19 August 2010)

[note in above post, should read 7th largest *undeveloped* U308 resource in world]

aee ann'd first bio-leach results for storsjon, undertaken by wa's parker centre, at "significantly higher extraction" levels of U308, Ni, V, Zn than "with non-bioleach reference tests"

now proceeding with heap column tests to determine economic viability of bioheap leaching option, which would be significantly cheaper than conventional acid-leach option

drilling at mauritania projects (higher grade U308 than at storjson, sweden), close to fte's projects to commence next month, aiming for jorc resource early 2011


----------



## happytown (22 October 2010)

nice performance from aee over the last week or two

spp @ .15

moving to 100% of the mauritania U308 tenements (from current 50-54%), where further drilling is to commence shortly


----------



## 3aq1e (17 November 2010)

this share could be a future winner.                .


----------



## elizo (17 December 2010)

Why did it jump to 0.33? Anybody knows?There is nothing on the news. Is it general to uranium searching companies?


----------



## happytown (20 December 2010)

elizo

they are currently undertaking expl program in mauritannia (drilling), which is likely to produce a jorc resource of substantially higher U308 grades (albeit significantly less tonnage/lbage), in 2011 H1, than their current storjson jorc resource in sweden

broker report or two alludes to the likelihood that the greatest near-term sp mover is to come from the mauritannia results (close to FTE's expl tenements)

this could explain the recent run-up in sp (coupled with the generally improved sentiment toward U308 explorers recently)

nice 150% plus return courtesy of the marketrazone


----------



## happytown (14 January 2011)

recent fte mauritania drill results at a238 (adjoining some of aee's tenements) were not very impressive u308 grades considering their other results

awaiting aee's assay results from their current drilling program

this stock is so under the radar that not even jorn could detect it


----------



## Gabby (15 March 2012)

Is it worth staying in with this one?


----------



## greggles (16 March 2018)

Aura Energy share price sinking today after the release of its half yearly report. A $914,336 loss in the half year ending 31 December 2017 and just $616,434 cash left in the bank.

Almost certainly a capital raising on the horizon for AEE in the near future.


----------



## $20shoes (6 April 2018)

Some big volume being churned through AEE last few weeks. Could be a penny worth trading.


----------



## greggles (19 April 2018)

$20shoes said:


> Some big volume being churned through AEE last few weeks. Could be a penny worth trading.



Would have been a decent punt. It just spiked 28.57% today after announcing that its 100% owned Häggån Vanadium Battery Metals Project in Sweden has an Inferred Resource of 13.1 Billion pounds of contained V2O5.


----------



## $20shoes (19 April 2018)

Still watching greggles. Biggest volume in its history but cant keep its head above 2.8c. Might see how it shapes up tomorrow.


----------



## $20shoes (23 April 2018)

Ive got itchy fingers to get on board here. Might take a punt at 2.9c if it doesnt gap up tomorrow.


----------



## $20shoes (2 January 2019)

So I didn't end up taking a position in Aura but I'm still stalking g it somewhat and have selected AEE for the Jan stock picking comp.

Technically theres not much to love,.price is range bound on low volumes.

However there's a news flow in Q1 that could result in a more positive outlook and I'm hoping some rerating might precede this.

1. Uranium is climbing out of its big bear and AEE has just been granted an exploitation licence in Mauritania to mine it's uranium holdings.

2 the DFS for this project has been slated for Feb. Apparently there's been progression on funding|offtake discussions.

3. AEE has already sunk 20mill into Swedens Haggan tenement over the years. They are now about to deliver the results of a Scoping Study focusing on exploiting Vanadium flake.

On the downside they're getting short of cash again so a CR migjt be on the cards in Q1.

Watching with interest. Hopefully it gets to pop soon.


----------



## Ann (6 January 2019)

*Possible Short Term Trading Opportunity*

Peter Reeve Executive Chairman/CEO has just been issued with 17,500,000. fully paid ordinary shares at no cost on 3rd January 2019. The share price on the 3/1/19 was 0.018c which gave him $315,000. worth of shares for free for doing such a good job as agreed by the shareholders  on 30 November *2017. *This now has AEE with 1,091,184,602Billion shares on issue. Sure, I would love to buy into this company! NOT! I feel a share Consolidation coming in the not too distant future.

*But in the meantime, the PVI is going up very well which is an awesome signal to me there may well be a halfway reasonable Pump and Dump for any short term trader out there. Management have plenty of shares to sell the stock up so this is a MUST WATCH stock! Long term players better to stand back, there may be a Consolidation down the track.*

*



*


----------



## $20shoes (6 January 2019)

Thanks Ann. I'm primarily using TA for my trades but have been known to stalk companies I like and wait for a Breakout opportunity to present itself for a longer term hold which I'll likely do with Aura. 

Aura's really intriguing imo. I don't think its due for a P&D (although with free carry shares for the CEO, I wont discount the notion). I suspect a re-rate is on the cards.  

The PVI is due to ASEAN Deep Value fund buying up the company. I think they hold 8% now. Their thing is finding deeply neglected stocks and arbitraging the market disconnect against its intrinsic value. 

I agree with ASEAN on this point. AEE doesn't seem to carry any speculative value at all. 

Back of the envelope: They have 17M confirmed pounds of U to dig up in Mauritania with a licence to do so. Say the Chinese were willing to buy @$45 per pound on contract and mining costs were $25 per pound, that should leave the company about half a billion in the bank over a 10 year mine life. That is, if someone were to lowball Aura on an offer at $300M for the entire tenement, AEE would be worth 30c. 

But that's not even the crown jewel. They have started Vanadis Batteries in Sweden - 

https://www.vanadisbm.com/

Their Scoping Study in Feb will likely present the project requirements to exploit a very small portion of their tenement (small being 430Mlbs of Vanadium). Wont be all smooth sailing in Sweden. They have to deal with Uranium as a waste product (Uranium processing is now banned) and the public opposition to this. 

But that small sample of their Haggan deposit is another $600-700M project thats kicking along. 

Thats basically $1.5 Billion of proven resources. Just need to dig it up now  

But like all speccys damn they need some money!! Money in the bank is a  big problem.


----------



## Ann (6 January 2019)

$20shoes said:


> But like all speccys damn they need some money!! Money in the bank is a big problem.



Yes I bet it is, especially when they give themselves hundreds of thousand of dollars of shares for nothing. Who would want to buy in?!


----------



## $20shoes (6 January 2019)

Ann said:


> Yes I bet it is, especially when they give themselves hundreds of thousand of dollars of shares for nothing. Who would want to buy in?!



Indeed ☺️ well let's see how she goes.


----------



## Ann (6 January 2019)

$20shoes said:


> Indeed ☺️ well let's see how she goes.



Up I reckon and maybe even a good play....could be wrong folks.


----------



## barney (6 January 2019)

$20shoes said:


> I suspect a re-rate is on the cards.
> 
> AEE would be worth 30c.
> 
> ...




Used to dabble with AEE many moons ago and liked their projects/potential back then but deduced that management seemed a bit slow in getting things done …

That deduction may have been correct or incorrect .... but and after a long hiatus they may well be on the way …. on the watchlist again.


----------



## $20shoes (30 January 2019)

First Offtake agreement signed for Aura

URANIUM OFFTAKE AGREEMENT CONCLUDED FOR TIRIS URANIUM PROJECT AGREEMENT COVERS 800,000 POUNDS U₃O₈ FIXED PRICE VOLUMES OVER 7 YEARS WITH SUBSTANTIAL ADDITIONAL OPTION VOLUMES AVERAGE PRICE OF SALES OVER US$44/LB U₃O₈ SIGNIFICANT EXPOSURE RETAINED FOR U₃O₈ PRICE UPSIDE

Nice work, but sellers dumped into the news.


----------



## $20shoes (14 April 2019)

Nice metals addition for Aura. I think its been about a 2 year wait to get these granted from Drake Resources. 

Cash Strapped is the flavour of the day for this little speccy, but they are looking at some capital funding options for their Uranium project Tiris located in Mauritania. I'm on the side and seeing how this one progresses over the next couple of months.


----------



## barney (15 April 2019)

$20shoes said:


> Cash Strapped is the flavour of the day for this little speccy, but they are looking at some *capital funding options for their Uranium project* Tiris




Its always been a struggle for these guys, but with the U price set to recover over the next couple of years  …  and half an ounce of luck, they might just turn the SP around.

Chart has some potential initial murmurings with a bit more Volume on a couple of wider ranging bars working off the lows …… but still a lot of work to do …. Above 0.015 cents with Volume would look a lot healthier


----------



## $20shoes (1 August 2019)

Aura has now released their DFS for Uranium mining in Mauritania. Next steps - finalising water reserves and then need to secure funding. Impressive AISC especially given this is Africa.
They have a Scoping Study due imminently from Sweden's Haggan project that targets a high grade zone of Vanadium within a larger tenement. The aim is to move 250Million pounds of V2O5 to Measured and Indicated.


----------



## rcw1 (9 September 2022)

Good afternoon AEE has awoken again.  Finally broke on through to that other side, well at the moment anyways.  


Kind regards 
rcw1


----------

